# Zak did it!!!!!!!!!!!



## vicki dickey (Jul 5, 2011)

I want to thank everyone who responded to my plea for help with the dumbbell and I can already report a major breakthru. I did as suggested and went back to the hold at a sit. Zak had that down well so I had him hold at a stand. I then walked several steps away and turned to face him and called him into me. At first he was afraid to move forward. When he did the first two times he again dropped it at my feet. So I said Wrong in a stern voice, picked it up, put it back in his mouth and repeated the hold command. I again walked away and turned to him and called him in and as he went to sit in front of me I repeated the hold command. I could see a lightbulb go on in his eyes and he came sat and looked up at me with the dumbbell in his mouth and waited for the out command. We repeated it three times with success and then he got kisses, a piece of chicken and I did the jig.

Vicki


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Yay! Good advice makes for good dog training. I was reading your thread carefully. I am anticipating my dog doing the same thing as yours.

=D>


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Well good for you!! Some of the stuff that seems easy is difficult for the dog. Always ask yourself "does he know what I am asking for?" 

So many times when your dog "stalls out" its due to lack of or poor communication on the humans part. 

Keep hammerin away at it and try not to ](*,)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Excellent job!
My brother is having retrieve problems with his Presa. I posted a pic of it in the Photo section.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah, yeah, that's all cool and great, but... How do you do the "jig"?

Kidding aside, good for you.

Jut remember, this goes for all dog training...

If the dog has willingness and drive, but it's doing something wrong - it's your fault.

My dog had the same problem, well, similar problem.

I refused to do force retrieve, and went all out on clicker/motivational.

He chewed the first dumbell to toothpicks playing with it, tossing it in the air, dropping it in front of me etc... 

Then, I broke it into sections, hold standing, hold in front of me standing, hold sitting, hold in front of me sitting, hold a few paces away, hold, hold, hold, hold in your sleep, hold awake, hold while dreaming, just hold...

Once, the cornerstone of retrieve exercise (the hold, can't ya tell?) is solid, then throw a few feet, then bigger distance, etc...

A little compulsion to proof it and it's looking like something is cooking.

Don't give up and always analyze "How can I explain this to the dog"? and you go places with him.

Good work and best of luck with everything. 





vicki dickey said:


> I want to thank everyone who responded to my plea for help with the dumbbell and I can already report a major breakthru. I did as suggested and went back to the hold at a sit. Zak had that down well so I had him hold at a stand. I then walked several steps away and turned to face him and called him into me. At first he was afraid to move forward. When he did the first two times he again dropped it at my feet. So I said Wrong in a stern voice, picked it up, put it back in his mouth and repeated the hold command. I again walked away and turned to him and called him in and as he went to sit in front of me I repeated the hold command. I could see a lightbulb go on in his eyes and he came sat and looked up at me with the dumbbell in his mouth and waited for the out command. We repeated it three times with success and then he got kisses, a piece of chicken and I did the jig.
> 
> Vicki


----------

